

Erlang's Joe Armstrong on RPC: "The road we didn't go down" - a-priori
http://armstrongonsoftware.blogspot.com/2008/05/road-we-didnt-go-down.html

======
bayareaguy
Although it's funny and refreshing seeing a comment from like that from Mr.
"Advanced CORBA Programming with C++" Vinoski after all these years, there are
plenty of good systems built around RPC primitives. It just took them a long
time to work out their failure modes because they couldn't reason about them
the way they could in an Erlang system.

------
signa11
"OTP should re-branded as "OTP on rails" it's really just a framework for
building fault tolerant systems." nice !

edit: using that as the title, would have gotten this much more upvotes.

~~~
a-priori
Haha, you're probably right. I wasn't thinking of how to best be a karma
whore, but that would have gotten more interest. It was just an interesting
article.

------
bandris
Here is a reply from Steve Vinoski:

[http://steve.vinoski.net/blog/2008/05/27/joe-armstrong-
erlan...](http://steve.vinoski.net/blog/2008/05/27/joe-armstrong-erlang-and-
rpc/)

~~~
rickardg
Not only that, there is a long and interesting comment from Joe Armstrong as
well.

------
socksandsandals
Great post. Cliff Click, Jr. should read this right away and think some more
about this "new paradigm".

